# Whizzer Rolling Chassis w/ Martin Roadrunner Fork



## Huffman1947 (Mar 16, 2020)

Recent acquisition.  1939 Columbia Whizzer rolling chassis with Martin Roadrunner girder fork (I think).  Notice modified frame to accommodate motor.  Any Martin frames out there?


----------



## Lynchwrench (Mar 17, 2020)

More pictures please.


----------



## Lynchwrench (Mar 17, 2020)

Nice bike!


----------



## Huffman1947 (Mar 17, 2020)

I've already started to disassemble the bike for rebuild.  I will post some more pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Huffman1947 (Mar 17, 2020)

Here's a picture from yesterday.


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 28, 2020)

Very neat springer and interesting frame mods! I'd like to see some straight-on pictures of that frame and some of the connections at head tube and seat tube. 

Thank you for posting!









@bricycle
@bikewhorder


----------



## Huffman1947 (Mar 28, 2020)

This is the Martin springer fork removed from the bike, cleaned, detailed, and lubricated. The fork's steerer tube runs up behind the spring and through the bike's head tube, which is secured on top by a tubular clamp. There were rubber pads on the top and the bottom of the spring that were dry-rotted.  I replaced them with rubber washers and grommets that seemed to work well.  Overall the fork cleaned up nicely and appears to function properly.


----------

